# New LGB for 2010 announced



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The new for 2010 items are up on the LGB website now:

New LGB Items


Keith


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice that they brought back the streamline US passenger cars , BUT isn't 350 euros a LOT of money in US dollars ? Maybe the street price will be much better here ?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,

Nah, 350 Euros is only $500 USD. 

Did I see blue LGB F7's? Nice. Good to see some things don't change very much!! 

The moguls are showing 519 Euro, or $742 USD. TW is advertising these for $650. But...I don't think these have sound. At least there is no indication on the website that they do...


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

One benefit of the fact that many are repaints, is that it ensures a new(er) supply of parts for the locomotives. I also like the fact that they are bringing out car 'sets' like the weathered steel ore cars--much like Maerklin does in the smaller scales. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There is also the new item flyer for 2010: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/kr...t_2010.pdf


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

.


----------

